# New to catering how do I price this catering job?



## paolag (Apr 24, 2015)

Hello.  I am catering a graduation party for approximately 70 people.  appetizers, entrees and desserts.  she wants me to serve and clear between each courses and then full service clean up after.  How much do you  usually charge when your putting in at least a 8-10 hour day of just service?


----------

